# Any reason not to override the fan control to stay at 100% ?



## channelx99 (Jul 12, 2005)

The cooler the card the better, and the fan on the my card really isnt too loud- Connect3d x800xl pci-e. Is there any reason not to do this?


----------



## stordoff (Jul 12, 2005)

fan life may be decreased slightly


----------



## Clete2 (Jul 12, 2005)

Go right ahead. I did that and am happy. I just wish that you could flash the BIOS to always keep it at 100%.

Radeon X800 XT PE @ stock speeds (for now ). ATI Silencer on it.


----------

